
A few lessons on charging from a guy who launched a membership site - AndrewWarner
http://www.membercon.com/10-things-i-learned-this-summer-about-growing-a-membership-site/
======
maxied
Thanks for this article Andrew. It's absolutely timely as I launch my
membership website at this time. I successfully built a free community site
with decent traffic but I spent years of answering hundreds of emails and
phone calls about digital filmmaking and self-publishing, often to overbearing
people who did not respect my time. Now, I'm focused on the best content and
customer service for those willing to pay me for this access. I just signed up
my first paying member. So this quote stands out "The absolute minimum number
of blog readers or email newsletter subscribers you need to start a membership
site is... One!"

